# Arson suspected in AquaMedic fire!



## zeek (Jan 5, 2005)

Ran across this news story today on PetFishTalk.com.
Evidence points toward arson in Aqua Medic fire


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I know an AM rep and am good friends with an AM distro. The rumor I've heard going around is that AM USA was on their way out. The US market products are crap compared to the German market product(lower quality, shoddy construction). Some speculate that the owner or someone close to him may have set the fire in order to collect the insurance :x


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Maybe the fish are finally retaliating!


----------



## zeek (Jan 5, 2005)

That's a real shame. I've got a Reactor 1000 (woo-hoo) which I really like, and I've had my eye on some of their lights for awhile now because I like the design. Hearing I wouldn't be getting what I've been looking at because it's from the American division vs the German is dissapointing.


Isaac


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I wouldn't listen to rumors. Aqua Medic USA is run by a gentleman from New Zealand. He actually commutes to the USA! They are not going anywhere. All their product comes from Germany


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Robert Hudson said:


> I wouldn't listen to rumors. Aqua Medic USA is run by a gentleman from New Zealand. He actually commutes to the USA! They are not going anywhere. All their product comes from Germany


I've been told that products made for the US market are made in China.

I've got another rumor: I talked to an AquaMedic rep and he thinks that maybe competition(CoralLife, Current) could have set the fire... That's a hell of a way to deal with your competitors. I guess only the investigation will tell.


----------

